# Revo set-up



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Dan:
I'm over in Cleveland, working out of a one car garage now for about nine years.

I have a Powermatic 3520 in my shop, and I also have always had a bit of play in the threads, especially when putting on the faceplate. It tightens up against the shoulder, and after cutting wood, it is always tighter, usually so much that I have to use the two wrenches to unlock it. I rarely if ever turn wood in the opposite direction, so don't really know if it would come loose. I always thought that was what the set screws were for. I'll sand in reverse, but never cut.
Never tightened the set screws in the 15 years of ownership, turning in the normal direction.

I use a Oneway Stronghold chuck, and it is about the same.
Envy you the crane system that allows you to do such large items!


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Hope you are still enjoying your lathe. Any updates?


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a little problem with the switch last month. The lathe would not run unless you held in the green button.
Laguna sent me a free relay which took care of it. Still a little nervous about it so now I am using the speed control to turn it off and on during a session once I start it with the green button 
I used to have a PM 3520A which served me well for 10 years. If I ever buy another lathe I am considering a cast iron model. I like the new PM 3520C but I also like the bigger 4224 but don't really need the size. I may buy a big VicMark.
The American Beauty looks real good but I like the feel of a cast iron lathe


----------

